# Milwaukee AREA



## Sillouhette (Nov 16, 2008)

South of Milwaukee to the Illinois border. Anyone around? :um


----------



## Pure Maniak (Jul 27, 2008)

green bay


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, there are a few on the board kinda near there. I'm in Sussex, though I travel to Racine/Kenosha every so often.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm in the Milwaukee area. Wauwatosa to be exact.

Karl


----------



## Dakota (Aug 31, 2011)

Oak Creek here.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

Racine County here.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Waukesha County


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm in the Chicago area, but go to Milwaukee constantly.


----------

